# Substituição pluviómetro Davis Vantage pro 2



## geoair.pt (4 Set 2013 às 09:59)

Boas,
Ando neste momento a verificar a fiabilidade do pluviómetro da minha VP2 e confirma-se que anda a sub registar os valores de precipitação.
Como acertar com a calibração certa, do que tenho lido na net, parece complicado estou a equacionar adquirir um novo.
Qual é a referência que devo procurar? 
Cumps.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Set 2013 às 10:44)

Já tinhas participado no tópico e tudo:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/manutencao-do-pluviometro-2730-3.html


----------



## geoair.pt (4 Set 2013 às 10:51)

Só coloquei um tópico novo porque a pergunta é especificamente sobre a substituição do pluvio. Mas por mim podem unir os tópicos que não me choca.
Cumps


----------

